# Supreme Fx II



## mario2004 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just installed a Maximus Motherboard. The integrated sound card, Supreme Fx II was not working consistently. Now its not working at all.It wants to use the Sound Max drivers, but it sounds like squat. Anybody out there with the same issues?


----------



## mario2004 (Jan 31, 2008)

mario2004 said:


> I just installed a Maximus Motherboard. The integrated sound card, Supreme Fx II was not working consistently. Now its not working at all.It wants to use the Sound Max drivers, but it sounds like squat. Anybody out there with the same issues?


Now it says Sound Max driver installation FAILED.


----------



## lalacom (Mar 17, 2008)

HI,,,:4-dontkno


I have got the same problem,,, the motherborad can t detect audio card...


:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@lalacom: Welcome to TSF. Please create a thread of your own to get help.


----------

